# Ich bin auf neue Bonusfirma reingefallen!



## baerchen2005 (13 Januar 2005)

Ich  möchte mich  beu Euch um eine Auskunft bitten ,wegen einer neuen Internetseite w*w.Bonissimo.de Am 16.12.2004 habe ich mich bei Bonissimo für 14Tagen Testmitgliedschaft angemeldet .Heute31.12.2004 bekomme ich eine Mail bzw Rechnung von 95,76 EUR die die Firma ohne Genehmigung von meinem Konto abbuchen wollen,da ich wegen Krankheit meines Sohnes am 30.12.2004 das Widerrufungsrecht versäumt habe soll ich jetzt so viel Geld bezahlen ,obwohl ich eine Mitgliedschaft nicht möchte.Die angegeben Faxnummer ist auch falsch ,sodas ich keine Möglichkeit gehabt habe ein Fax zu schicken,die Faxnummer wurde abgelehnt nach dem 3Wählversuch!

Was soll ich jetzt machen per Mail bekomme ich gesagt ,wenn ich das Geld zurückbuche ,hetzen die mir einen Anwalt bzw gerichtliches Mahnverfahren an den Hals Die Prozesse bei Bonissimo sind zum großen Teil automatisiert, daher weiß die Frau die mir ein Mail geschrieben hat, dass Mahnverfahren sofort eröffnet werden, wenn es zu Rücklastschriften kommt.

Ich habe ein Fax versucht zu schreiben leider erfolglos die Faxadresse gibt es nicht!
Auch die Adresse läst sich Über das Telefonbuch nicht ausfindig machen 
Hier die Adresse :
Bonissimo.net, die Internetpräsenz der
European Data Services Ltd.
Eingetragen im Registergericht Cardiff, Großbritannien, unter Firmennummer 5092281 

Vertretungsberechtigter Geschäftsführer: .....
European Data Services Ltd.
Theodorstraße 41, Haus P, Hochtreppe rechts
D-22761 Hamburg Telefon: 0900/5101768 (69ct./Minute)
Telefax: +49 (40) 23806931
Bitte um dringende Hilfe per Mail bevor ich wieder von Mitarbeiter der Firma Bonissimo net genötigt werde und mit dem Anwalt gedroht werde!

Heute bekomme ich sogar ,ein Mail die so aussieht

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
gemäß Ihres gewählten Tarifes (Maxispartarif) haben wir vor kurzem versucht, den Betrag von 106,77 EUR von der uns bekannten Bankverbindung

Mit Ihrer Anmeldung am 16. Dezember 2004 sind Sie nach Ablauf des 14-tägigen Testzeitraums am 31. Dezember 2004 Mitglied von Bonissimo geworden. Durch die Rücklastschrift sind uns darüber hinaus erhebliche weitere Kosten entstanden.

Eine druckfähige Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer für Ihre Unterlagen liegt in Ihrem persönlichen Log-In Bereich von w*w.Bonissimo.de bereit. Nachdem Sie sich eingeloggt haben, klicken Sie bitte auf „Auszahlungen“ / „Rechnungen“. 
Gemäß Ihres Mitgliedschaftszeitraums schulden Sie uns:
Kundennummer: EDS22396
Rechnungsnummer: rb10160
0,00 EUR BONISSIMO Probeabo (14 Tage)
95,76 EUR BONISSIMO 2-Jahresabo, EUR 3,99 pro Monat
(31. Dezember 2004 - 31. Dezember 2006)
3,00 EUR Gebühren 1. Mahnung
8,00 EUR Gebühren Rücklastschrift
106,77 EUR Gesamtbetrag
Bitte überweisen Sie den Gesamtbetrag innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage auf folgendes Konto. Bitte vergessen Sie dabei nicht, im Verwendungszweck die entsprechende Rechnungsnummer anzugeben.
EDS Ltd.
Kto: 6172795
BLZ: 20040000
Commerzbank Hamburg

Sollten wir bis zum Ende der Zahlungsfrist keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen können, sind wir gezwungen, den Mahnprozess gegen Sie weiter zu führen.
Sollte sich Ihre Überweisung mit dieser Erinnerung überschnitten haben, so betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.
Weiterhin frohes Sparen und viel Freude wünscht schon jetzt Ihr Team von
BONISSIMO.de
Internetpräsenz der EDS Ltd.
Theodorstr. 41, Haus P
22761 Hamburg
Laut Bonissimo wurd mir per Mail geschrieben das die Prozesse bei Bonissimo sind zum großen Teil automatisiert, daher weiß ich auch, dass Mahnverfahren sofort eröffnet werden!
Was soll ich als Verbraucher jetzt machen die Rechnung bezahl ich nicht ,da kein Interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft besteht ,ein Abo möchte ich auch nicht .Bitte geben Sie mir dringend einen Rat ,damit ich endlich von der Firma in Ruhe gelassen werde !
Ich bin wegen unrichtiger Werbeaussagen Startseite zur Anmeldung verleitet worden

Diese Mail habe ich gestern bekommen:11.01.2005
Betreff: Ihre Anfrage (ID: K2005-01-10-5422K)
Sehr geehrte Frau W*,
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Leider können wir Ihre Ausführungen in keiner Weise nachvollziehen. Auf der Internetseite von Bonissimo gibt es eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten mit uns in Kontakt zu treten. Über das Netz per e-mail, natürlich über eine angegebene Servicehotline, über einen Call-Back Button, über den wir Sie sogar zurückrufen und über eine angegebene Faxnummer. Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es kaum. Und dass Sie mit Ihrem Fax nicht durgekommen sind, liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass wir aufgrund unseres Wachstums in neue Büroräumlichkeiten gezogen sind. Das kommt bei Unternehmen unserer Größenordnung durchaus vor. Selbstveständlich ist die neue (und korrekte) Faxnummer ebenfalls auf unserer Internetseite zu finden. Die Nummer der Servicehotline hat sich indes nie geändert. Hier sind und wären wir immer erreichbar. Ebenso über e-mail. Im übrigen haben Sie uns sehr wohl eine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben, als Sie unsere AGB`s in Ihrer Anmeldung akzeptierten. Und dass Sie sich angemeldet haben, ist unstrittig, da Sie sich schon in unser System angemeldet haben, was die Log-files beweisen. 
Selbstverständlich versuchen wir nicht, Ihnen versteckte Abos zu verkaufen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Als Dankeschön für die Mitgliedschaft bei Bonissimo verschenken wir eine von 2 Wunschzeitschriften für 12 Monate komplett kostenlos. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir aufgrund Ihrer Ausführungen gezwungen sind, das Mahnverfahren gegen Sie weiter zu führen. Bitte haben Sie ebenfalls Verständnis dafür, dass wir uns, was Ihre weiteren Äußerungen angeht, ebenfalls weitere rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.

Wie verbleiben dennoch mit freundlichen Grüßen,

......,
Bonissimo Deutschland
w*w.Bonissimo.net
Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail geschrieben
Sehr geehrte Frau ..... ,
und was ist das 
0,00 EUR BONISSIMO Probeabo (14 Tage)
95,76 EUR BONISSIMO 2-Jahresabo, EUR 3,99 pro Monat
(31. Dezember 2004 - 31. Dezember 2006

Das ist doch ein Abo ,das ihr mir anhängen wollt ,siehe oben das ich nicht möchte !Es gibt besonderer Rechte für Verbraucher im Internet über Verträge , wenn ich 1/2Tag wegen Krankheit meines Sohnes das Widerufrecht versäumt habe ,so habe ich Informationen bekommen ,die werde ich auch Wahrnehmen . Ein Abo möchte ich immer noch nicht das sie mir in Rechnung stelle!

Bitte gebt mir einen Rat was ich jetzt machen soll ,die Firma ist zu vergleichen mit Bonus net,habt ihr auch solche Erfahrung dort gemacht?

Ich bin aufgrund täuschender Werbung zur Mitgliedschaft verleitet worden!
 sind, kann man den Vertrag anfechtenoder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit.


Heute 13.01.2005 bekomme ich diese Mail:
Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Ganz offenkundig haben wir uns hier Missverstanden. Die Mitglieschaft von Bonissimo ist in der Tat ein Abonnement. Ich dachte vielmehr, Sie sprechen von einem Zeitschriftenabonnement. Davon kann nicht die Rede sein, denn wir verschenken unsere Zeitschrift für einen Zeitraum von 12 Monaten komplett kostenlos. Da Sie eine Rücklastschrift veranlasst haben, haben Sie bitte Verständnis dafür, dass wir inzwischen das Mahnverfahren gegen Sie eröffnen mussten. Wir verbleiben mit freundlichen Grüßen,

S..... M.......
Bonissimo.de Deutschland
Von: Bonissimo.net [mailto:[email protected]]=20
Gesendet: Freitag, 31. Dezember 2004 12:18
An: w****[email protected]
Betreff: Ihre Anmeldung bei Bonissimo.de

Sehr geehrte Frau W****,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Sie haben sich am 16.12.2004 über die Seite .Bonissimo.net/kundenclub bei Bonissimo, Deutschlands großem Bonusportal angemeldet und waren bereits in Ihrem internen Log-In-Bereich. Bei Bonissimo erhalten Sie Gutscheine im Wert von über Euro 1000,- pro Jahr und sparen bis zu 50% Ihres Einkaufswertes bei über 600 Partnershops. Sie haben sich am 16.12.2004 für die = 14-tägige kostenlose Probezeit angemeldet und in diesen 14 Tagen nicht gekündigt, dadurch sind Sie Mitglied von Bonissimo geworden. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag für 24 Moante ist Ihrem Konto vertragsgemäß = bereits belastet worden. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir = umgehend und ohne weitere Ankündigung das Mahn- und ggf. Inkassoverfahren gegen Sie eröffnen werden, sollten Sie eine Rücklastschrift veranlassen.=20 Ein Zeitschriftenabo haben Sie im Übrigen nicht. Sie gaben an, keine Zeitschrift von uns geschenkt haben zu wollen. Sollten Sie eine Zeitschrift (TV Movie oder Freundin) für 12 Monate als Mitglied von uns geschenkt haben wollen, können Sie uns das gerne noch per mail mitteilen.=20

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten ?

Das schreiben vom 31.12.2004 widerspricht die Aussage von Heute 13.01.2005

_Links entschärft und Namen gekürzt, vgl. NUB DJ/Mod_
_ zusätzlich noch E-Mailadresse und Realname entfernt 14.1.05 12.01h *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2005)

*Re: Ich bin auf neue betrügerische Bonusfirma reingefallen!*



			
				baerchen2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ...sind uns darüber hinaus erhebliche weitere Kosten entstanden....
> 
> ...8,00 EUR Gebühren Rücklastschrift...


Da geht es doch schon los - wenn für die 8 € bereits erhebliche Kosten sind, dann ist das Beantragen eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids evtl. gar ein Insolvenzgrund für die Firma. Über dies hinaus scheint mir diese Kostenangabe zu hoch zu sein (meine Bank verlangt nur 4 €).

@ Frau Wa*,
hast Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, damit Du bei der Klärung dieses Problems damit zu einem Anwalt gehen kannst oder eine Verbraucherzentrale in Deiner Nähe?


----------



## baerchen2005 (13 Januar 2005)

Ich möchte erst mal abwarten ,bis die nächte Mahnung kommt!
Die Verbraucherzentrale habe ich schon schriftlich benachrichtigt,eine Rechtschutzversicherung ,habe ich leider nicht ,da ich noch nie so etwas erlebt habe.


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2005)

Gucke mal den Punkt 3.2 der AGB an. Dort steht was von Kündigung deinerseits während des 14täg. Testabos, sonst Verlängerung auf Laufzeitvertrag.


----------



## LineofFire (13 Januar 2005)

rechtlich gesehen macht diese Firma (für dich leider) nichts falsch...Widerrufsrecht, AGB's und alles steht bei der Anmeldung deutlich da...

aber: du hast nun die Frist für das Widerrufsrecht nur um einen Tag überschritten...wäre die Firma wohl halbwegs seriös, würden die ohne grosse Probleme zu machen dich kündigen.

Ich bin prinzipiell sowieso gegen jede Art von "verlängert sich bequem automatisch" und dergleichen


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2005)

LineofFire schrieb:
			
		

> aber: du hast nun die Frist für das Widerrufsrecht nur um einen Tag überschritten...wäre die Firma wohl halbwegs seriös, würden die ohne grosse Probleme zu machen dich kündigen.


Das hat mit seriös oder eben nicht nix zu tun. Was kann eine Firma dafür, wenn *DU* die Geschäftsbedingungen bestätigst aber die Fristen versäumst?


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2005)

Für mich ist  der Begriff Seriosität im Geschäftsleben eine  hohle Phrase, aber wie wäre es denn mal 
mit dem Begriff Kulanz ...

tf


----------



## LineofFire (13 Januar 2005)

Reducal: Habe mich nur falsch ausgedrückt. Kulanz ist da eindeutig der bessere Begriff...


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Kulanz ...


... die natürlich ausschließlich im Ermessen der gewährenden Firma liegt und allenfalls eine Gutwillsache ist, auf die man als Vertragsnehmer nicht bestehen kann.


----------



## LineofFire (13 Januar 2005)

reducal hat einfach recht 

Trotzdem wirst auch du zugeben müssen, dass kulante Firmen eindeutig mehr gewünscht sind und einen besseren Eindruck machen


----------



## BenTigger (14 Januar 2005)

Was mich wiederum bewegt, NICHT mit denen in Geschäftsbeziehungen zu treten, da ich mich so nicht gut behandelt fühlen würde, wenn ich mal einen kleinen Fehler mache, der denen keine Kosten verursacht  und der Geschäftspartner nicht bereit ist, Kulanz walten zu lassen.
Denn auch Kulanz ist eine gute Mundpropaganda, die Kunden schaffen kann.


----------

